# Pictures of your 1st Tin



## gillhunter (Oct 23, 2013)

I came across a couple of pictures of our first boat a couple of days ago. Long before we had a digital camera. Bought it in 1996. It was a 1981 14' deep v Crestliner. Had a 20 hp pull start Mercury and a 30 lb Minn Kota Trolling motor. A Humin Bird fish finder and 2 deep cycle batteries in the center seat. I put low decks in it and had it for a couple of years before selling it and buying a Sea Nymph. Little did I know it would be the first of 5 tins over the next 15 years :LOL2: 

Anyone else have pictures of their older tins?


----------



## Scott1298 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is the first tin I ever owned & I still have the motors in the pictures. I took this little thing places it never should have been... I guess ignorance really is bliss!


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 28, 2013)

Had to dig a little. Boy was I proud of this thing. Probably late '70's.


----------



## Colbyt (Oct 30, 2013)

This wasn't all that long ago.  My first tin boat was a 1973 model. Note I had not reworked the trailer in this image. This was the trailer that came with my 14 footer.


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2013)

Here she was!


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have to ask.. what happened to her? :?:


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334064#p334064 said:


> Scott1298 » 09 Nov 2013 10:35 pm[/url]"]I have to ask.. what happened to her? :?:



I sold it to buy a bigger motored boat, then I lost my job, and then the wifes car died....and there is my story. Que up the violins. :LOL2: 

Im almost ready to buy the next one though.


----------



## Y_J (May 23, 2014)

This is mine as of a couple weeks ago. Thinking of naming her "Damsel in Distress" cause she sure is  Got lots of work to do on it but hey, when ya live on disability you take what you can get. I'm still trying to figure out what kind and what year this is, so if anyone has any ideas on that, please fill me in.. Thanks.



12' Aluminum Boat 2 by Herb Dunn (YosemiteJunkie), on Flickr


----------



## ccm (Jun 2, 2014)

My 1961 Sea King PDUT-14 Built by REBCO DIVISION OF SOUTHWEST MFG. CO., LITTLE ROCK ARK. ( AKA Arkansas Traveler ) This was one of the contract boats for Montgomery Wards it is an exact clone of an Arkansas Traveler DUT-14. I've owned the boat for over two years now. Currently I'm waiting on it to get welded ( Dad has a friend that can do it  ) in a few places ( crack in the bow & old transducer mounting holes ). The transom has been sanded & re sealed; it's solid! :-D & wont be removed until it is soggy & rotten ( over 76 rivets have to be removed + 38 more if the knee brace has to be fully removed glad I dodged that one )





















It's still a work in progress. I plan on turning it into a mini bass rig of sorts.


----------



## juggernot (Jul 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353374#p353374 said:


> Y_J » 23 May 2014, 23:23[/url]"]This is mine as of a couple weeks ago. Thinking of naming her "Damsel in Distress" cause she sure is  Got lots of work to do on it but hey, when ya live on disability you take what you can get. I'm still trying to figure out what kind and what year this is, so if anyone has any ideas on that, please fill me in.. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 12' Aluminum Boat 2 by Herb Dunn (YosemiteJunkie), on Flickr



...looks like a Sea Nymph


----------



## Y_J (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360420#p360420 said:


> juggernot » July 21st, 2014, 11:33 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353374#p353374 said:
> ...



Thank you very much. At least that gives me something to research. I really appreciate the input.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 12, 2014)

This is mine (now). 14' 1959 Crestliner Vee.
My father bought it new in 1959 and it came with a 1958 Johnson Seahorse 35 pull start.
SOOOOOOO many miles put on this boat with three young boys !!!
Through the years, it has been passed from brother to brother in different parts of the
country. I inherited it in 1983 when my father passed away.
When I was in the U.S. Navy, I would wrangle a Navy ship that was going to my 
next duty station and they would take it on board and drop it off at the dock for me.
So, not only is this our family heirloom, it is a treasure because it shows very little wear
for its age. Eventually, I hope to get a windshield like the original.
I have had this boat to Key West, FL, Jacksonville, FL, Norfolk, VA, St.Marys, GA and
Guantanamo Bay, Cuba - San Juan, Puerto Rico - and back to Winter Garden, FL.
It has seen several motors and trailers in its lifetime. And at least a dozen color combinations.
Presently, the outside is Rustoleum red/white the inside is brown latex house paint.
You just can not beat an old Tinny !!!!!


----------



## Y_J (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice looking ride. I like it...


----------



## shamoo (Nov 2, 2014)

still have it


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 2, 2014)

1984 14' Blue Fin with a 15hp Mariner


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 2, 2014)

Got one that looks just like it but this is an old lund, 14ft also with a 15hp mariner. Had this combo for maybe 22 years or so. Now I have a fisher. Never have bought one new.
Tim


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 2, 2014)

They are awesome little boats. It floated like a cork! I didn't want to but I sold it and got a boat for the river. It's a Grumman with a jet motor.


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 6, 2015)

Not my first, but my 2nd. It was my first new boat. A Sea Nymph Fisherman 146 SC. 13'11" long with a 25 hp Rude. For me this was an example of trying to put a quart in a pint pot. Very tight and tippy to fish out of. Sold it after a year.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 6, 2015)

This was my introduction to tin boats. You just can't beat the dollars to fun ratio on these boats!


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 30, 2015)

Here was my first tin. She was a 1436 Lowe with a 18hp fastwin. Had it for a year before I sold it to my cousin and picked up a few more tins. View attachment 1



Here it is when we met at the lake and I handed it off to him. It was such a simple boat and I kinda miss it still.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Aug 22, 2016)

1st day I bought her.




[/url]IMG_3610 by L J, on Flickr[/img]

Today.





Engine restoration


----------



## jethro (Aug 29, 2016)

There she is with a MASSIVE motor:


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's my first tin 2002 10ft Lowe Little Jon






Here's my current tin boat 1974 14ft Mirro Craft Semi V



quite a upgraded they are definitely an addiction

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's mine sitting in the driveway when I got back from Afghanistan a few years ago. Wife bought it for me as a suprise. And let me tell you, I sure was. Both the boat and the wife are running strong, and I still enjoy both as well.
1542 Tracker LW, Trailstar trailer, and 15hp Johnson pull start - fantastic combo.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 13, 2016)

jethro said:


> There she is with a MASSIVE motor:



What, no transom saver?


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 15, 2016)

This atrocity started it all.


----------



## 88evinrude (Nov 17, 2016)

well i dont have a picture of my first aluminum boat. it was 14 ft galaxy from 1960 or so with an old evinrude 18hp fastwin it looked similar to the green boat pictured.i couldnt tell you how many fish i caught from it.then i got into the glitter rockets. now im back in a tin rig. its a starcraft


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 18, 2016)

95 BassTracker 14' Tadpole, wished I still had it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rotus623 (Jan 24, 2017)

This is my first tin. 1968 Buddy boat. It was passed down from my father-in-laws dad (wife's grand-dad), to her uncle, to me. I had stripped down the old paint on the boat and trailer, put a floor in it and a nice Johnny 9.9. In that bottom picture, my dads fishing vest is hanging off the front seat.

Wife's grand-dad is in the nursing home with Alzheimer's and Dad has passed. Of course now I am regretting getting rid of her.


----------



## Zebenv (Mar 11, 2017)

She's for sale and will post in classified section once I reach 25 posts.


----------



## Zebenv (Mar 11, 2017)

Some more


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 19, 2017)

This is my 1976 Starcraft Mariner 16 foot that I bought in 1979. I replaced the 35 Evinrude with a 30 Johnson in 1991. In 2015 it developed a stress crack so I have replaced this boat


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 19, 2017)

nowgrn4 said:


> 1st day I bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same engine, well almost. Mine is a 1989 48 Johnson. I haven't had it in the water yet. Any engine tips, good or bad, that I should address you can share?


----------



## gnappi (Jun 2, 2017)

Johnny said:


> This is mine (now). 14' 1959 Crestliner Vee.



That is just TOO cool!!!

Mine is just a 10' topper, I received it with not a screw on it that the maker didn't put on her. Well it's almost ready for her water trial (post fixxin' up) and I'll take pix then.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 24, 2017)

As promised.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 24, 2017)

No pictures of The Who knows what it was or how old it was 14' flat bottom I had at 18. No got this one. 04 triton.


----------



## dirty dave (Jun 24, 2017)

First boat, 1984 alumacraft with 35 hp

Boat that i am working on now, 2000 tracker grizzly 1860 with johnson 110hp. Pics are from the day i brought it home.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

